# C&CC Age Concession



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all
At the moment those aged 55 and above can save up to 30% at certain times of the year at Camping & Caravan Club Sites
A warden has just informed me that the age limit is due to rise up to 60 years of age in November
If you are 55 and and over and have not claimed your concession then now may be a good time before the age hike

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/ukcampsites/clubsites/ageconcession/

Alan H


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I havent seen anything about that and Im a member. I suppose it is in line with regulations that are slowly increasing the age at which you can retire and claim your pension. Funny isnt it how I feel quite glad not to be younger!


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

I have never claimed the over 55 prices. I always thought it came in automatically but it seems you have to go to a site and claim it!!

Not sure I can be bothered as I don't usually use their sites anyways, just their CS's.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm not a big lover of Club Sites but have found increasingly that, in low season and on some sites, with Age Concession it can be cheaper to stay on a Club Site than a CS.

Many CSs, and maybe also CLs, are pushing their prices up so much that you can end up paying a lot of money to rent a rough patch of grass for the night.

I know many CSs are in lovely spots and the view alone is worth it but many are just featureless fields for which the cost should be featureless too..


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

You only have to 'claim' it once by having your card stamped at a site when you produce proof of age. I have always stayed on club sites, most have been very good, nice locations and helpful staff. The discount is quite generous I think.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

first I've heard of that. :?:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The ACR is a great scheme, but it should not be given to these 'young' people!
Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

tonyt said:


> I'm not a big lover of Club Sites but have found increasingly that, in low season and on some sites, with Age Concession it can be cheaper to stay on a Club Site than a CS.
> 
> Many CSs, and maybe also CLs, are pushing their prices up so much that you can end up paying a lot of money to rent a rough patch of grass for the night.
> 
> I know many CSs are in lovely spots and the view alone is worth it but many are just featureless fields for which the cost should be featureless too..


Agree with this - some of the C&CC club sites represent excellent value with the age concession discount.

I hadn't heard or read anything about the proposed increase in qualifying age from 55 to 60, but perhaps not altogether surprising in the current climate. As we are both over 60, the change shouldn't affect us.

Mike


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Before I took early retirement last year, I used the motorhome for business so was often staying alone. As has been said, I found the Age Concession meant that staying on full facility club sites was cheaper than most CLs/CSs.

Does anyone know whether those of use between 55 and 60 who already have the concession will retain it (grandfather rights!)?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sounds like another warden spouting untruths (like the CC one who said that you can't park up facing somebody elses door :roll: )

If a change like this was to be applied it would come in at the start of a new season - not November.


----------



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

if your a member it should be the same price for all I am 53 and got told this two weeks ago when I was in Scotland £20 a night will not be renewing with c&cc


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

dovtrams, what do you class as young people


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Just after my earlier post here at around 5pm I posted the following on the C&CC Facebook page:

"A report has appeared on one of the motorhome forums that a warden has just informed the poster that the qualifying age for Age Concession is due to rise from 55 up to 60 years of age in November. Can you confirm whether this is correct and if so whether those of us aged between 55 & 60 who already have the concession will also lose it?"

The following response from The Camping and Caravanning Club was posted at around 9pm:

" Hi Roger. We are currently reviewing our pricing policies for next year, as we always do, and will make an announcement in due course once everything has been ratified. Member bookings for next season open on November 7. We hope this helps for now."

So neither an admission nor a denial . . . watch this space!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

My main point in posting is that, if you are 55 and over and have not claimed the age concession rate, then it may be a good time to do it before November, if it does change your quids in, if it does not you your still quids in :wink: :wink: 

I am currently staying on my own  , on a club site with full facilities for under £10
It hard to find a CL / CS (with hook up) that cheap nowadays 

Alan H


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi

Perhaps members of the forum would like to email or write to the C&CC to advise them of their opposition to such a proposal as this.

I too emailed them and the reply I received (very quickly I might add) was 

Dear David

Every year we review our pricing policies and that is no different this time around. Further details will be announced via the usual communication channels in October/Nov when the booking lines open for members.

Kind regards

Richard

As they are not denying it I would guess that it is quite likely. It seems a shame that a club that is (hopefully) run for the benefit of it's members should penalise a section of the membership in this way. All in that age group (55 to 60) will have to wait until they are 67 or more to receive their State Pension, Bus passes and Heating allowance so if a saving that can be made now on site fees were to be taken away it would be a further slap in the face.

I would imagine that many who are subscribers to this forum have benefited from the concession in the past so please try and save it for other members now and in the future.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

to update this, I noticed at the NEC that they had signs up saying the age concession was going up to 60, and new members should join now to get the concession. Existing members who have the concession are not affected.

I've also just received the new sites guide for next year, and on page 25 the change is confirmed. This will apply from 1st January 2014. Current members can still claim the concession by showing proof of age (presumably drving licence etc) and having their card stamped at a club site before 21st July 2014. 

So anybody over 55 who hasn't claimed the concession should do so as soon as possible - it's not automatic!


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

There is a long list of members reactions to the whole new way of pricing sites, change in cancellation period, change in hook-up charges etc etc, on the C&CC Facebook page. Many not-happy members.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I always thought that it was 60. Maybe it was when I got mine :lol: 
Anyway it is still not cost effective for me as only used one site all year


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Grath said:


> I always thought that it was 60. Maybe it was when I got mine :lol:
> Anyway it is still not cost effective for me as only used one site all year


It used to be 60, then they dropped it to 55 - now going back up to 60. We already have ours, used it a lot when I travelled on my own on business as it was cheaper off peak to use a full facility club site than a CL/CS.

We're not using the 'van in the UK as much these days (looking at the horrible weather outside it's little wonder!) so will be reviewing whether we continue with both UK clubs next year.

Edit: sorry, meant to include this link:

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/ukcampsites/clubsites/ageconcession/


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Looking at the C&CC 2014 pricing document that it is clear that prices have gone up no matter what spin is put on it.
Who really thinks it will be the From price for a stay which includes a weekend? Best to assume it is at the To price.
Here it is make up your own minds.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rayc said:


> Looking at the C&CC 2014 pricing document that it is clear that prices have gone up no matter what spin is put on it.
> Who really thinks it will be the From price for a stay which includes a weekend? Best to assume it is at the To price.
> Here it is make up your own minds.


Thanks Ray, having seen the new charges, I doubt we will be rejoining


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

bognormike said:


> . Current members can still claim the concession by showing proof of age (presumably drving licence etc) and having their card stamped at a club site before 21st July 2014.
> 
> So anybody over 55 who hasn't claimed the concession should do so as soon as possible - it's not automatic!


What happens at renewal when you get a new card? or is it on record that you've claimed it?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Burneyinn said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > . Current members can still claim the concession by showing proof of age (presumably drving licence etc) and having their card stamped at a club site before 21st July 2014.
> ...


Yes. The site that stamps it enters it on the computer and at next renewal it is on the card.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Also noted that the concession discount is reduced from 30% to 25%. :roll:


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know of any goods or services that haven't reviewed their costs in the past few years. While I'd rather not pay higher charges, it is inevitable! I don't know of any company which has reduced prices. If you value the service you'll stay, if not you'll cancel! Simples!


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Its detailed in this month's magazine.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

bognormike said:


> sounds like another warden spouting untruths (like the CC one who said that you can't park up facing somebody elses door :roll: )
> 
> If a change like this was to be applied it would come in at the start of a new season - not November.


Oh dear, you are so wrong. Not only is this true, but the C&CC membership year has traditionally run from November 1st to October 31st.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like another warden spouting untruths (like the CC one who said that you can't park up facing somebody elses door :roll: )
> ...


I know, but going on recent "rumours" it was a fair call? :roll:

I'll still be using them, even more so as a "single" camper. I don't like the extra £1 for HS and electric (over grass/electric), though.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nobody has said anything about the pricing structure which is apparently changing.

Instead of having a 3 price structure and the dates they apply (ie, Low, Mid, High season), they can apply higher rates at anytime of the year. That will mean the popular Club Sites will be more expensive for more of the year.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Having read the article in this month's magazine, I doubt very much if we shall renew this year.

The article was patronising and incoherent and was typical of the C& CC's muddled approach to policy making. I have no objection to the increase in the Age Concession qualifying age, but I find the demand led, 'flexible' pricing proposals completely unacceptable. This is a membership organisation for heaven's sake, not Ryanair!

Roger


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

thanks for bringing this to my attention

its all here on their website:-

c&cc 55 to 60

both of us are over 55 but kept forgetting to take proof with us when ever we used a club site so I still haven't got around to doing it

I don't carry my passport with me !

I did try to get it added by calling head office a few months ago but they wouldn't help

We WON'T BE RENEWING unless we get our concession 
#

from the website:-

Remember that from 1 January 2014, the Club's Age Concession eligibility will return to 60 years of age.

However, current members aged 55 to 60 can still claim Age Concession by providing proof of age (such as a driving licence, passport or birth certificate) and having their membership cards stamped at a Club Site before 21 July 2014.

Members can also get their membership cards stamped at the Motorhome & Caravan Show at the NEC Birmingham (15 to 20 October 2013) or the Spring Caravan & Camping Show at the NEC Birmingham (18 to 23 February 2014).

It is important that each member, and their second member, who wish to get the Age Concession show their stamped card whenever they stay on a Club Site to enable them both to claim the reduced rate.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

trek said:


> . . . I don't carry my passport with me ! . . .


Don't you carry your driving licence??


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't like the "from to" pricing or the "shoulder" season, I suppose we'll renew and see how things work out in practice.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

SomersetSteve said:


> I don't like the "from to" pricing or the "shoulder" season, I suppose we'll renew and see how things work out in practice.


I suspect the default will be; From price will be the Monday to Thursday and the To price Friday to Sunday.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> trek said:
> 
> 
> > . . . I don't carry my passport with me ! . . .
> ...


nope - the only time I carry my licence is when we go abroad

(only have paper licence )


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

As rogerblack commented age concession is not going up to 60 it's going back to 60.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

trek said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > trek said:
> ...


it looks like you won't be renewing membership then?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We've cancelled - although sadly have only renewed in August. 

We join the clubs mainly for CLs/CSs, but having looked back over 6 years the no of CSs we've used are so few (CC CLs seem more numerous where we go) that we'd have saved a lot by just paying the non-member fee on the few occasions we've used the C&CC club sites.

I think it's the 30 day cancellation change that really bothers us more - even though we've never cancelled a C&CC booking.


----------



## qwepoi (Oct 22, 2013)

*age consession on camping and caravan sites*

we have had confirmation of the age change sent with the monthly magazine we are over sixty so wont concern us. Those who are 55-60 who already have it wont be affected .


----------

